# R.I.P Tom The Fat Black Cat...



## MistressSofie (Jan 25, 2008)

Pulled out the drive, got a little way down the road to see a black lump on the side of the road.

My cat had been hit the previous few hours. Stone cold dead...
Was so upset, still am.
Had to bury him.
It's appalling. I live in such a quiet area and you get some absolute penis heads driving like maniac's at early hours. Usually little boy racers trying to be cool. Because my area's far away from Police etc.

Miss him clawing my chest first thing in the morning.
Sat behind me meowing until i feed him.
Getting me up at god knows what time just to give him a little bit of a fuss and then he'll go back to sleep.
Sunday afternoons. Sat on the wood box in the garden having a cigarette. Throwing cat biscuits and he'd run after them and grab them, eating them out of his paw.

His friend Dick, my other black cat is devastated. He's all alone now. Im absolutly gutted...


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

that is so sad  brought a tear to me eyes.im so sorr for your loss if that happened to me id be gutted. stupid idiot drivers really wind me up.

r.i.p tom


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thats is sooooo sad  

Poor cat, a friends dog got ran over the other day and its just awful !

R.I.P : victory:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Rest in peace Tom


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

made me cry, sounds just like my big fat tom.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, the poor wee scone.

Big hugs to you and your other cat.

RIP Tom


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The same thing happened to my partner's cat - his parents live in the middle of nowhere and hardly see any cars all day but one still managed to get Spice.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Im sorry, went through the same last April (12th).

Its horrible.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Im so so sorry to hear that. That is dreadful. How old was he?
He was a very pretty cat and very lucky to have you. 
One of the hardest things is when we lose a beloved, pet or otherwise.
Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that 
Same thing happened to my sister's cat, a car hit her cat infront of a mother and a young kid, and didn't stop. The poor kid witnessed Fluff's blood flying everythwere. Some people are so heartless. My Sister was 6 months pregnant at the time and had to be signed off work by the Doctor because the incident made her blood pressure rise dangerously.


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

omg i am so sorry and they are lovely boys. (not being insensative, but i just hope it was instant and he didnt suffer.) I got 3 boys and they are my world. 
Trust me i belive in Karma , what goes around come around, the **** will get their come upance. 
I am so so so sorry.


----------



## kimmerz (May 7, 2007)

so sorry for your loss are puppy was hit by a speeder 1 1/2 weeks before xmas 2005.I too believe in karma these people best get whats coming to em.


----------



## MistressSofie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the support :blush:


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

im so sorry hun...i know EXACTLY how u are feeling as the same has just happened to my baby bindi and im struggling to overcome the grief i feel....Sounds silly about a cat but they are my world and i feel as though a bit of my heart has died too...

Chin up hun we'll get there...jut takes time i guess..
Love debi
x


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss !!!


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

R.I.P tom, god bless you xxx


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG!! im so sorry... my 6 months old kitten got hit by some mother :censor:, its so unfair, its a peacefull road, and it was closed for 2 weeks for building, and there was still some lunatic driving down the road... )-;

RIP


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, he was a lovely looking boy

Jo


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.I.P Tom


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i am really sorry to hear about your loss


----------

